# timing of egg and sperm



## Aimee28 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hello Ladies!

Just a quick question i could really do with answering...

DH and I are going through OI, DH has low count....

Well, firstly if a guy has a low count - how often and when around ovulation should we be baby dancing?? I was told everyday for 5 days but surely with a low count this is not a good idea?

Does anyone know how long it take the egg to reach the uterus and the sperm to reach the fallopian tubes??

I have searched the net but I keep coming up with different answers!

Please help!

Many thanks!!


----------



## shelleysugar (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Aimee28
I didn't want to read and run and I have a similar question but don't have any answers.  I'm interested in the average lifespan of previously frozen (donor) sperm and the time it takes to travel towards the egg.  Like you I have researched but I never come up with definitive answers.

 Aimee

Shelleysugar x


----------



## shacky (Apr 11, 2012)

From my conversations with the embryologist today I think every 3-5 days won't make a count any lower, waiting a longer time reduces motility so no point in waiting to have higher count cos they will be lazier! 

Good luck!


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi there, we got told by our clinic only to do it every second day to give the sperm a chance to mature. Aparently it can live inside for up to 3 or four days but like you, Ive been reading different sites about how long it takes to reach the egg, all with different answers. 

How many times has your DH been tested? reason Im asking is cos mine was originally teated last year and his sperm count was 75million with good motility but he was tested earlier this year and it was only around 3million with poor motility. We got him tested again about a month ago and it was 65million! Its hard to believe that it has varied so much but aparently a lot of things can affect a mans sperm count. Have you tried wellman conception?


----------

